# Who makes John Deere Oil and Is It API Licensed?



## Live Oak

Thought I would post this reply email I got back from John Deere for anyone who had any questions about who make JD oil and what it is suitable for use in. Note that John Deere oil it NOT API licensed because they refuse to pay for the priviledge. (particular the 15W-40 Plus 50 and 0W-40 Plus 50) 

John Deere Plus 50 Oils 

Plus-50® 15W40 Synthetic Blend Engine Oil 

Can't say I blame them for that. This question arose over on the TDR website about who made their oil. Thought perhaps you all may be interested in John Deere's reply. I do not work for or promote this oil one way or the other and you can purchase other brands of very good oils on sale at wally world or other stores. In some cases if you buy in bulk, you can buy it cheaper at the tractor dealer. In my case, I was able to purchase a 55 gallon drum of the 15W-40 Plus 50 Synthetic Blend for about $283. I use it for other applications so it was worth it to me to purchase 220 quarts of this oil. :thumbsup: 

What ever oil you decide to use, be sure it meets the requirements the manufacturer specifies. 



Dear Randy,

Thank you for your message. We submitted your question to our corporate office and they responded with the following:

John Deere Plus-50 engine oil is tested to and meets and exceeds all the API service classification requirements. We do not pay for the privilege of putting the donut on the container.
We also test to and meet or exceed most all engine manufactures heavy duty engine requirements including, Ford for the Power stroke diesel and for Mack EON Premium Plus performance. This can be viewed on the Mack web site.

Plus-50 is a unique formulation that is blended by several different locations. One of the primary blenders is Chevron and is the blender for your area. Plus-50 engine oil is unsurpassed in heavy duty engine applications. It excels in reducing engine deposits, engine wear, dispersing soot, and resisting oxidation (which gives you long oil life due to not thickening under high heat). 

Regards,
JDPOWER


----------



## dougand3

"John Deere Plus-50 engine oil is tested to and meets and exceeds all the API service classification requirements. We do not pay for the privilege of putting the donut on the container."

Funny how every major oil manufacturer does...even the SuperTech at Walmart. I guess it would cut into JD profit if they did. You just gotta trust them...they are, after all, John Deere.


----------



## Live Oak

Here is a follow up with more info. on John Deere Plus 50 oils. I suspect that if you buy the Delo 400 motor oil at Wally World, you very likely are buying the same oil in a different package. Anyhow, just an FYI.

Plus-50 15W-40 Engine Oil 

Plus-50™ 0W-40 Synthetic Engine Oil


----------



## Live Oak

Here is the MSDS sheet for the John Deere 0W-40 Plus 50 oil.


----------



## lhuston

If you use JD Plus 50 II, you have to take into consideration your other equipment...If you have newer diesels in your equipment fleet (other than JD), you are probably voiding the warranty since you are not using API licensed and approved oils. Manufacturers like Mack and Detroit Diesel have websites where you can view approved engine oils--JD Plus 50 II is not on them.

JD Plus 50 II is being pushed by the "500" hour oil change...other oil manufacturers will stand behind their oil under the same requirements...oil analysis, use JD filters, etc.

Just because it is JD GREEN, does not mean it is the best.

I my area, JD oils are being blended by a company called Northland Products in Waterloo, IA. I do not have the information on where they get their basestocks or addititve packages. They used to be blended out of the Chicago area using Chevron basestocks.


----------

